# 1 billion slum dwellers



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

the world has yet 1 billion slum population, its projected by UN that in 2050 it will be 2 billion .

these numbers are horrible , is there an solution against this problem ..

some cities have more than 50 % slum population like kinshasa lagos ,karachi ,dhaka.. 

what to do ,is it a national problem or a a worldwide problem

what are your thinkings..


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

where are you getting the 2 billion in 2050 statistic? the global slum population (as a percentage) has been in decline since the 1960's, and due to lower overall population growth the number of people living in slums will also likely decline. slums will be almost nonexitent in asian and latin american countries by 2050 imo. they might still have a lot of slums in africa, but i have a feeling it wont be as bad as say 2015 or even now. here's cewl pic i found of nairobi today on flickr










i like the contrast


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

foadi said:


> where are you getting the 2 billion in 2050 statistic? the global slum population (as a percentage) has been in decline since the 1960's, and due to lower overall population growth the number of people living in slums will also likely decline. slums will be almost nonexitent in asian and latin american countries by 2050 imo. they might still have a lot of slums in africa, but i have a feeling it wont be as bad as say 2015 or even now. here's cewl pic i found of nairobi today on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its an UNO estimate ,i think its postive when the countries handle this problem with public low- income houses like brazil under lula ..


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

do you have a link to tihs projection, i have hard tiem believing it.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

foadi said:


> do you have a link to tihs projection, i have hard tiem believing it.


its in the un habitat reports and by forbes lists ,you must google ..


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

hmmmm, it says there will be slum growth in asia. wat countries tehy talking about? africa sure there will be slums but asia? this is declining problem taht will be mostly gone 40 years from now.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

foadi said:


> hmmmm, it says there will be slum growth in asia. wat countries tehy talking about? africa sure there will be slums but asia? this is declining problem taht will be mostly gone 40 years from now.


i think they mean countries like bangladesh,pakistan,cambodia.. thailand and other powerfull countries like malaysia have not more slums 20 years ago i think ,they are yet first world like waelthy countries ..


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

The solution is development. There are no obstacles for other countries to do what the Taiwanese or South-Koreans have done.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Azia, please provide reference (website, newspaper...) instead of just relying on intuition.


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Azia said:


> the world has yet 1 billion slum population, its projected by UN that in 2050 it will be 2 billion .
> 
> these numbers are horrible , is there an solution against this problem ..
> 
> ...


Lagos doesn't have 50% slum population.

It will be easier to alleviate slums in places like Lagos and Nairobi, where the economy has not reached its peak and resources can still sustain growth than in India which will be the hardest place in my opinion.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

foadi said:


> where are you getting the 2 billion in 2050 statistic? the global slum population (as a percentage) has been in decline since the 1960's, and due to lower overall population growth the number of people living in slums will also likely decline. slums will be almost nonexitent in asian and latin american countries by 2050 imo. they might still have a lot of slums in africa, but i have a feeling it wont be as bad as say 2015 or even now.


i agree with you foadi. i have seen with my own eyes the reduction of slums in latin america. i don't know where are these estiamtes coming from, but they seem mistaken.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Where did u get that?? Can u please give us the link???


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

People should build roads and infrastructure inside those slums. Maybe even housing at the spot. I am against population transfers to get the people out of the way. Some greedy people want to send people middle of nowhere. I think decent buildings at the spot. Not to kill the social fabric of these communities.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Slums, also in Europe*










Unfortunately, slums also exist en Europe, however in a far lesser extent than in Africa, Asia and Latin America. 
This photo was taken by me in Lisbon in 1990. 
Such neigborhoods are often inhabited by immigrants from Third World countries in Southern Europe. In more Northern latitudes they are housed in substandard social housing estates or degraded private houses which nobody else wants, so they are protected against the climate but not against discrimination, unemployment and crime, drugs and education problems and the like.


----------

